# [Intel XTU Ranking] Overclocking-Tool mit Benchmark-Funktion



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

*Intel Extreme Tuning Utility*Intels XTU ist bereits seit der Nehalem-Generation verfügbar, diente bislang aber als reines OC-Tool. In Zusammenarbeit mit HWBot wurde diese Software nun erheblich weiterentwickelt. Es unterstützt CPUs ab der 2. Core-Generation in Verbindung mit Chipsätzen, welche Overclocking offiziell unterstützen wie z.B. Z77 oder Z87. 
Dabei erlaubt das Tool benutzerfreundlich sämtliche Einstellungen im Windows vorzunehmen angefangen bei Spannungen wie vCore, IMC, RAM-Spannung, RAM-Takt, CPU-Takt, RAM-Timings und viele mehr. Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Anwendungen schreibt XTU die Einstellungen allerdings gleich ins BIOS. Gerade OC-Neulinge können sich so schnell und einfach zu Recht finden.
Neben den Overclocking-Einstellungen ist im XTU ein Prime95 basierender Benchmark integriert. Die dabei erzielten Ergebnisse können direkt bei HWBot hochgeladen und verglichen werden. Nach meinen ersten Tests kann ich bestätigen, dass es zwar ein recht kurzer aber dafür sehr intensiver Benchmark ist, welcher auch gut als kurzer Stabilitätstest genutzt werden kann.
Anders als bei herkömmlichen Benchmarks wird beim Hochladen aber nicht nur die Punktzahl sondern die genaue Systemkonfiguration inkl. Details wie Spannungen übermittelt. HWBot bietet mit der Integration von XTU also eine riesige Datenbank an Ergebnissen und Anhaltspunkten die gerade für OC-Neulinge interessant sein sollten. Gleichzeitig könnt ihr die Performance eures Systems mit der anderer Usern messen. ​*Quicklinks:*


 *XTU-Ranking bei HWBot
*
*PC Games Hardware Team-Ranking*
*

Wie verwende ich Intel XTU?*1. Intel XTU DOWNLOAD
2. Bei HWBot registrieren (Hier findet ihr einen Guide für Einsteiger)

Nun könnt ihr bereits loslegen und einfach mal den Benchmark laufen lassen, um die aktuelle Performance einzusehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Rechts neben dem Ergebnis findet ihr die Schaltfläche "Compare Online" - dies übermittelt euer Ergebnis zu HWBot. Anschließend habt ihr folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten:


 *SHARE* (Einsicht in die Systemdetails und Möglichkeit dies anderen zu verlinken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.


 *ANALYZE* (Aktuelle Systemperformance mit vorhandenen, ähnlichen Systemen vergleichen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.
.
 *COMPETE* (Ergebnis in die HWBot Datenbank eintragen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*WICHTIG:*
Windows 7 Nutzer müssen das Service Pack 1 installiert haben. Ansonsten fehlen ca. 40% der Punkte.







 Ich empfehle stehts COMPETE zu verwenden, da nach dem Eintragen in die Datenbank die Schaltflächen SHARE und ANALYZE ebenfalls vorhanden und im Nachhinein einsehbar sind.

Alternativ zum "Compare Online" könnt ihr auch Profile speichern. Das aktuelle Ergebnis wird dort dann hinterlegt und kann anschließend auch manuell bei HWBot hochgeladen werden. Dies ist wichtig wenn ihr an einem PC ohne Internetverbindung sitzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Intel XTU im Detail:**Systemübersicht:*Hier findet ihr alle wichtigen Informationen über euer System. Rechts unten wird auch die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur und Auslastung angezeigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Overclocking:*Unter dem Punkt "Manual Tuning" könnt ihr euer System übertakten. Die dort angezeigten Einstellungen variieren natürlich je nach Plattform. Rechts werden wieder detailiert die Systeminformationen und Spannungen dargestellt. Geänderte Einstellungen könnt ihr mit der Schaltfläche "Apply" übernehmen. Bei manchen Einstellungen muss das System allerdings neugestartet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr weiter nach unten scrollt werden auch die RAM-Einstellungen sichtbar. Alternativ könnt ihr links im Menü auch die einzelnen Unterpunkte auswählen (Core, Memory, Other).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Stabilitätstest*Prime95 ist bereits im Intel XTU integriert. Ihr könnt also direkt nach dem ändern eurer Einstellungen auf Stabilität testen und dabei die Temperatur im Auge behalten. Ein RAM-Test ist ebenfalls vorhanden-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Wie übertakte ich richtig mit Intel XTU?*Da XTU mehrere CPU-Generationen unterstützt und direkt Zugriff zum BIOS hat könnt ihr euch nach diversen Overclocking-Anleitungen hier im Forum richten. Hier z.B. meine Anleitungen für Sockel 1155 und 1150:


Intel Ivy Bridge OC Guide (Sockel 1155)
Intel Haswell OC Guide (Sockel 1150)
*




PCGH-Ranking*Hier sollte in Kürze das richtige Ranking erscheinen. Das interaktive HWBot Ranking aktualisiert sich selbst wenn ihr Ergebnisse hochgeladen habt. Eure Scores werden dann automatisch hier im ersten Posting sichtbar.
Dieses Feature hat im Moment noch einen Bug, wird in Kürze aber richtig funktionieren. Bis dahin könnt ihr das  *PC Games Hardware Team-Ranking *hier einsehen.

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,XTU,49]teamrank[/hwbot]

​


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr das Tool mal ausprobieren würdet  Lasst es mich wissen falls ihr Fragen habt oder etwas im 1. Posting vermisst.


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2013)

Klingt super, werde ich gleich heute abend mal testen  
Mal schauen, wie stark ich meinen i7 quälen kann


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Super freut mich


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2013)

So hier mal mein erstes Ergebnis:
minicoopers`s XTU score: 860 marks with a Core i7 3770K


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Du hast vergessen, ein Bild von deinem System mit hochzuladen Deswegen bekommste auch 0 Punkte


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Du kannst auch dem PCGH Team beitreten, dann tauchst du auch im Ranking auf


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, ein Bild von deinem System mit hochzuladen Deswegen bekommste auch 0 Punkte


 Ja habe ich auch shcon gemerkt, kann  ich das nocheinmal nachholen?

Bin beigetreten


----------



## Moose83 (14. Juni 2013)

Klar, mach einfach ein Foto von deinem System, und editiere die Submit


----------



## minicoopers (14. Juni 2013)

Ah, ok danke, mal schauen ob es klappt


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,XTU,39]teamrank[/hwbot]


rangliste funktioniert jetzt


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2013)

So hab mal mitgemacht  aber nur geschwind, hab mir jetzt nicht sonderlich mühe gegeben^^


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

Ist da die graka von bedeutung ?


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2013)

eigentlich nicht, steht auch dort wenn du im HWbot ausfüllst, das du ausfüllen kannst aber es nicht von bedeutung ist


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

....ich glaube mein OS hat ein wenig arg viel tweaks


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2013)

huch  wasn da schief gelaufen


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

keine ahnung ...war nur ein schnellschuss mit dem letzten rest Dice


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juni 2013)

Werd es die Tage auch mal bemühen, aber die Stresstestvariante kann man knicken. Die läuft mit Settings, die schon in Prime95 nach ein paar Sekunden crashen, bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag und am Ende kommt "Passed" als Ergebnis raus; habs extra mal getestet.


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Interessant. Sollte eigentlich ziemlich gleich sein. Werde das mal gegentesten  Solltest du Recht haben werde ich das an Intel weiter geben.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

^^und was sagst du zu mein Ergebniss ?


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Ergebnis wäre gut.... für einen Dual-Core


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

Hast du einen verdacht was da falsch gelaufen ist ? 

Ich bin mit 4,9 hochgefahren und hab über GTL die 5,3 eingestellt 
beissen sich vllt die tools ?

Oder muss ich @ stock hochfahren und den rest über XTU machen ?
Aber wo stell ich da den Vcore ein 

mit meinen temps ist das Tool auch nicht klargekommen 
bei-70 schwankt das tool zwischen + 75 und 0


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Ne das sollte eigentlich egal sein. HT aktiv?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

jepp 

5 min zuvor ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind 5,4


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Komisch sollte eigentlich passen. Hast mehrmals laufen lassen?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

jepp ...auch mit 4,9 da waren es dann 680

gleiches ergebniss mit IGP/5870er und der 470er
dachte anfangs es liegt an der graka


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Da fehlen auf jeden Fall um die 300 Punkte :/ Kann aber nicht sagen warum.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

Ich nehm gleich mal ein anders Board (Asus ) und frisches OS ....mal schauen was passiert 

Nur Dice habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr 

edit. noch ein Gedanke 

kann es vllt daran liegen das ich das tool nicht CPU @ stock installiert habe ??


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Ne macht keinen Unterschied. Du kannst auch ganz normal im BIOS übertakten und nur den Benchmark laufen lassen. Ergebnis sollte gleich sein.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2013)

So, hat iwie in den Finger gejuckt, mal bischen noch nachgelegt


----------



## minicoopers (15. Juni 2013)

Habe auch noch einmal etwas nachlegen können  

Das Problem bei mir mit den Bildern hat sich mit Hilfe eines anderen Browers erledigt 

Warum liest das Tool eigentlich bei mir immer 4,5GHZ aus, obwohl ich die CPU mitHilfe des AXTU auf 4,7GHz oder so übertaktet habe? Nimmt das Intel XTU immer nur den Takt, der im Bios steht?


----------



## DrDave (15. Juni 2013)

Hab auch mal


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Habe auch noch einmal etwas nachlegen können
> 
> Das Problem bei mir mit den Bildern hat sich mit Hilfe eines anderen Browers erledigt
> 
> Warum liest das Tool eigentlich bei mir immer 4,5GHZ aus, obwohl ich die CPU mitHilfe des AXTU auf 4,7GHz oder so übertaktet habe? Nimmt das Intel XTU immer nur den Takt, der im Bios steht?


 
Ja genau. Das sollte in der nächsten Version aber gefixt sein.


----------



## DrDave (15. Juni 2013)

Mit Z68 Chipsätzen kann es scheinbar wenig anfangen
Meine Einstellmöglichkeiten sind doch sehr begrenzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Juni 2013)

Spannungen (vcore,ram) konnte ich bei dem z77 (giga UP5) auch nicht einstellen


----------



## der8auer (15. Juni 2013)

Sollte aber kein Problem sein. Einfach normal im BIOS oder mit anderen Tools übertakten und dann den Benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## Moose83 (16. Juni 2013)

Roman for President


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen  

So, ich habe meinen i7 mal mit 4,9 GHz unter Luft durch den Benchmark getreten


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ja genau. Das sollte in der nächsten Version aber gefixt sein.


 Ah ok, dann schauen wir mal ob es besser wird 

Was außerdem etwas komisch ist, dass das mit den Punkten nicht ganz stimmen kann. Bestes Beispiel True Monkey


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Was außerdem etwas komisch ist, dass das mit  den Punkten nicht ganz stimmen kann. Bestes Beispiel True Monkey



Ja, der Benchmark scheint noch etwas verbuggt zu sein. Ich habe vorhin testhalber die virtuellen Kerne abgeschaltet und auch über 900 Punkte erreicht


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2013)

Die maximalen Punkte sehen so weit aber gut aus. Scheint aber einen Bug zu geben, der ein sehr niedriges Ergebnis verursacht. Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung dafür.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Juni 2013)

Bei mir fehlt der Punkt Benchmark komplett. Keine Ahnung wieso. Version ist die neuste drauf. Ist das normal das ich mit meinem p8p67 und 2500k nur denn Mulit ännder kann und sonst nichts?


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2013)

Ich habe das noch mal überprüft und in der aktuellen Version hat Intel den Support für Sandy Bridge rausgenommen. In der Beta-Version hat es aber noch funktioniert. Wird in der nächsten Revision hoffentlich wieder hinzugefügt  Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Juni 2013)

Wo hast du die Infos gefunden? Hab sie auch gesucht aber kam nichts zum vorschein


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2013)

Alto belli!
Hab noch kein Programm gesehen, was meine CPU so dermaßen kaputt burnt. Fast 100°C während des Benchmarks unter Luft. Gefährliche Sache.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juni 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Alto belli!
> Hab noch kein Programm gesehen, was meine CPU so dermaßen kaputt burnt. Fast 100°C während des Benchmarks unter Luft. Gefährliche Sache.


 Ja unter Luft ist es echt heftig 
Beim Mandelbench ist es aber ähnlih. Da hatte ich auch Temps um die 100°


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

Und ich mach mir sorgen bei 80ºC


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Und ich mach mir sorgen bei 80ºC


 Wenn ich mal keine 80° beim Benchmark habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass etwas nciht stimmt


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

Ja ich hab ja auch hier und da schon Provoziert^^ und da waren auch mal die 100° dort gestanden, aber muss ja nicht sein


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2013)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Infos gefunden? Hab sie auch gesucht aber kam nichts zum vorschein


 
Ich bin im HWBot Staff und habe Zugang zu allen Background Infos  Deshalb freue ich mich auch wenn so viele wie möglich hier probieren den Benchmark laufen zu lassen. So finden wir evtl noch Bugs.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

So nachdem ich jetzt schon den ganzen tag damit verbracht habe herauszufinden was bei meinen bench falsch läuft zeig ich euch mal das ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich tip mal darauf bei euch sieht das anders aus oder ? 

hat mal einer ein Pic für mich davon ?


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

Daran liegt es nicht, sieht bei mir genauso aus. Pic kommt gleich.

edit: Aber das Intervall ist bei mir kleiner, sehe ich gerade :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juni 2013)

Das hatte ich auch vorher. Der liest den TAkt falsch aus. Was Du mal testen kannst, erst den TAkt anheben und dann das Tool starten. Dann wurde bei mir der Takt richtig ausgelesen und die Punkte sind auch etwas gestiegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

hmm ...ok aber ich glaube bei mir geht die Auslastung weiter runter und schwankt auch zwischen 1+4 Kernen 

und mein CPU takt schwankt auch wie an der linie zu erkennen ist


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

So endlich mal mit richtigem Ram takt gebencht und schon läufts


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ...ok aber ich glaube bei mir geht die  Auslastung weiter runter und schwankt auch zwischen 1+4 Kernen
> 
> und mein CPU takt schwankt auch wie an der linie zu erkennen ist



Mit welcher Frequenz läuft Dein RAM?

edit:


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

da war er nur bei 1333...gestern allerdings bei 2133 

momentan ist alles @ stock (default settings )


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

Nächste Frage ...

Steht da bei euch auch 32 Bit ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upps sry doppelpost


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2013)

Ja, da steht bei mir auch 32 Bit


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juni 2013)

jop bei mir auch


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2013)

.....warum habe ich bloss so einen mieses Ergebniss ? 

Gestern habe ich noch diese CPU mit Dice gebencht und da passten alle Ergebnisse ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> .....warum habe ich bloss so einen mieses Ergebniss ?


 
Ich glaube der Benchmark ist noch nicht ganz bug frei  
Denn ich kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass zwischen 4,8 und 4,9GHz fast 100 Punkte  Unterschied sind


----------



## DrDave (17. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Benchmark ist noch nicht ganz bug frei
> Denn ich kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass zwischen 4,8 und 4,9GHz fast 100 Punkte  Unterschied sind



Sind doch auch nur 7 Punkte


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sind doch auch nur 7 Punkte


 Ich bin von meinen 4,8GHz ausgegangen. 
Du hast bei gleichem Takt 90Punkte mehr als ich. Slebst wenn Du den Ram auch übertaktet hast, kann der keine 90 Punkte ausmachen oder?


----------



## DrDave (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was in die Punktzahl und zu welchen Anteilen mit reinzählt. 
Mein RAM lief auf 2200 MHz 10-11-11-24 1T.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

Ok, könntest DU das vielleicht nochmal testen? Mein Ram lässt sich leider nciht wirklich übertakten 
Immer wenn ich 1866MHz einstelle, startet der Rechner nciht mehr


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

Doch der Ram macht einiges aus, 100-150 Mhz mehr aufm CPU und 
Von 1600 auf 2400 mhz beim Ram brachte bei mir ~ 100 Punkte ;D


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Doch der Ram macht einiges aus, 100-150 Mhz mehr aufm CPU und
> Von 1600 auf 2400 mhz beim Ram brachte bei mir ~ 100 Punkte ;D


 Natoll, nur weil mein RAm sich sch*** übertakten lässt, kann ich jetzt eine höhere Punktzahl vergessen 

Oder gibt es ein Tool, mit dem ich den Ram im Betrieb Oc'en kann, ohne dass ich es erst im Bios einstellen muss?


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Den RAM-Teiler kannst du leider im laufenden Betrieb nicht ändern. Du kannst nur den BCLK anheben.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

Ok schade  Naja, dann werde ich noch einmal testen, vielleicht bekomme ich den Rechner ja mit übertaktetem RAM gestartet


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Welchen RAM hast du genau?


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe diesen RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Du kannst ohne Bedenken 1,75 Volt probieren. Dann kannst auf jeden Fall was rausholen


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

1,75V  Ok, dann werde ich heute Abend mal schauen, ob ich den Takt etwas erhöhen kann 

Was würdest Du denn für 1866MHz einstellen?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2013)

Ich antworte mal für den 8auer 

Ich würde es mit CL 9-10-9-28 probieren, wenn das nicht funktioniert mit 10-10-10-30 und wenn das auch nicht läuft 10-11-11-30. 

Die Command Rate würde ich erstmal auf 2T lassen und wenn der Benchmark damit durchläuft, kannst Du auch 1T probieren.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal für den 8auer
> 
> Ich würde es mit CL 9-10-9-28 probieren, wenn das nicht funktioniert mit 10-10-10-30 und wenn das auch nicht läuft 10-11-11-30.
> 
> Die Command Rate würde ich erstmal auf 2T lassen und wenn der Benchmark damit durchläuft, kannst Du auch 1T probieren.


 Danke, dann wird heute Abend mal mit den Einstellungen getestet


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Was für Chips sind denn auf dem Kit? Samsung, PSC, Hynix...


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was für Chips sind denn auf dem Kit? Samsung, PSC, Hynix...


 Das kann ich dir leider nciht sagen. Wo kann ich das denn sehen?
Sorry für die "dumme" Frage, aber ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich mir RAM beschäftigt


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2013)

Ich antworte mal für den 8auer 

Müsste auf dem Aufkleber stehen, der auf dem RAM pappt.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nciht sagen. Wo kann ich das denn sehen?
> Sorry für die "dumme" Frage, aber ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich mir RAM beschäftigt


 
Kannst du ein Bild von dem RAM machen dass wir den Sticker sehen? Oder einfach hier posten was dort geschrieben steht.


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

JA mache dann ein Bild 
Dauert aber noch etwas. Bin noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Alto belli!
> Hab noch kein Programm gesehen, was meine CPU so dermaßen kaputt burnt. Fast 100°C während des Benchmarks unter Luft. Gefährliche Sache.



Da kann etwas mit der Anzeige nicht stimmen. Gestern hatte ich meinen 4770K bei 1,4V mit meiner SS laufen, da wurden mir fast durch den gesamten Run 100° angezeigt.


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

100° hatt ich auch ständig bei den runs, hab dann ein wenig der Kühlung nachgeholfen


----------



## Intel22nm (17. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> 2. Bei HWBot registrieren


 
Bitte Link auf .org korrigieren, ich werde auf hwbot.com geleitet.

Nettes Tool wegen der interessanten Übersichtsdarstellung , leider kann ich kein Screenshot mit IrfanView machen, beim Benchmark erreiche ich 711 "marks" beim Sommertakt von 3,5 Ghz (Multi 35 im BIOS), i7-3770K/0,9V(per Offset), HT off, RAM LoVo @1333Mhz/1.25V, Spitzenverbrauch bei 109 Watt, unter BOINC sind es 92 Watt (CPU + HD4000@Collatz/OpenCL) bzw. 78Watt (4x CPU D@H). Verbaut ist eine bildschirmaktive GTX650TI, läuft diese mit POEM/OpenCL im Teillastbereich ~50% sind es 127 Watt.

Temperaturen im Benchmarking bei max. 63 Grad, unter BOINC bei 58 (HD8000 @99% Last) bzw. 5 grad niedriger > 53 Grad (ohne iGPU-Last).

OC schiebe ich wg. Lautstärke der Lüfter (Luftkühlung) wieder in die Herbst-/Wintermonate, dann reiche ich gerne mal OC-Werte nach.

Zuverlässige Werte scheint der Benchmark nicht zu liefern, wie man im Vergleich mit der Liste erkennen muss. Während der Berechnungen bleibt zwar der Maximaltakt oben, aber die CPU-Last fällt durchgehend, jedenfalls in meinem System.  Last wird dennoch erzeugt, ersichtlich am gemessenen Verbrauch mit Steckdosen-Messgerät. Was ausserdem auffällt: solange das Tool "Intel Extreme Tuning" im Hintergrund läuft, ist der Stromverbrauch auf 110-111 Watt wie angepinnt, erzeugt also Last ohne dass der Benchmark läuft, komisch, mit Exit fällt die Messanzeige wieder auf mein BOINC-Niveau.


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Nachhelfen? man sollte doch meinen, dass meine SS (-54°) aureichen sollte um nicht auf 100° zu kommen.War aber nicht so.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

Unter Dice sprang die Tempanzeige bei mir immer von 0° auf 75° und wieder zurück.

Am Pot habe ich - 55° gehabt


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

Ja minus grade kann das tool anscheinend nicht soo recht, bei mir war eig alles recht Real


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Bitte Link auf .org korrigieren, ich werde auf hwbot.com geleitet.
> 
> Nettes Tool wegen der interessanten Übersichtsdarstellung , leider kann ich kein Screenshot mit IrfanView machen, beim Benchmark erreiche ich 711 "marks" beim Sommertakt von 3,5 Ghz (Multi 35 im BIOS), i7-3770K/0,9V(per Offset), HT off, RAM LoVo @1333Mhz/1.25V, Spitzenverbrauch bei 109 Watt, unter BOINC sind es 92 Watt (CPU + HD4000@Collatz/OpenCL) bzw. 78Watt (4x CPU D@H). Verbaut ist eine bildschirmaktive GTX650TI, läuft diese mit POEM/OpenCL im Teillastbereich ~50% sind es 127 Watt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis - fixed 

Dein Ergebnis sieht aber gut aus. Der Benchmark ist ziemlich neu und wir müssen schauen was genau die Performance beeinflusst.


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

@TrueMonkey na klar, die Messung am Pot ist genauer und näher dran. 
Selbst wenn ich nur -30° auf der CPU hatte, sind 100° verdammt viel. Wie soll es denn dann mit einer normalen Wakü oder Luft aussehen


----------



## Moose83 (17. Juni 2013)

Wer glaubt denn auch ner Tool Anzeige, die die Temp ausliest unter Sub 0


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> unter Sub 0


 
 is das nicht doppelt gemoppelt ^^


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Glauben tue ich dem Tool ja auch nicht. Ich hatte ja schon auf Anzeigefehler hingewiesen.
Ist nur komisch, dass ich unter Luft kaum auf 100° gekommen bin.


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

*hust* 1007 *hust*


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> *hust* 1007 *hust*



Schick mir mal deine HD oder SSD rüber


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juni 2013)

Mein leiden ist jetzt, hier im Zimmer is wärmer als draußen 
ps: der großteil war glaub echt ram, warn 2600 Ghz


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

@der8auer: So hier nun die Daten vom RAM:

CML 16GX3m2A 1600C10
16GB (2x8GB) 604936 122027775

ISt das das was Du meintest?


----------



## blackbolt (17. Juni 2013)

wollte heute mittag auf meinem htpc(i5 650,p55m-ud4,4gb kingston hyperx,win vista 64bit oem ist registiert)dann kam die meldung


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2013)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wollte heute mittag auf meinem htpc(i5 650,p55m-ud4,win vista 64bit oem ist registiert)dann kam die meldung


 Ja derzeit supportet das Tool erst Ivys und Haswell CPUs 
Must also noch etwas warten, bis Du deinen HTPC qäulen kannst


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Warte ab bis Morgen oder Mittwoch, dann wird es noch wärmer
Ist jetzt zu der Jahreszeit aber normal das es draußen kühler als drinnen ist draußen habe ich 23,5 und in meiner Bude sind es fast 29° und es steigt. Kein Wunder 3PC,s und eine SS heizen meine Bude auf. Draußen geht kein bischen Wind. Obwohl Regen gemeldet ist.


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

blackbolt schrieb:


> wollte heute mittag auf meinem htpc(i5 650,p55m-ud4,4gb kingston hyperx,win vista 64bit oem ist registiert)dann kam die meldung


Achtung Witz.
Stefan, mit Zigarettenschachteln kann man nicht benchen


----------



## Moose83 (17. Juni 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Warte ab bis Morgen oder Mittwoch, dann wird es noch wärmer
> Ist jetzt zu der Jahreszeit aber normal das es draußen kühler als drinnen ist draußen habe ich 23,5 und in meiner Bude sind es fast 29° und es steigt. Kein Wunder 3PC,s und eine SS heizen meine Bude auf. Draußen geht kein bischen Wind. Obwohl Regen gemeldet ist.


 
Du schmeist bei den Temps echt noch die SS an Ich sende dir mal meine Kaskade, mal schauen, wie lange du die anlässt


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Warum nicht,zum rumspielen reicht die SS doch. Glaub mir mal, deine Kaskade halte ich auch noch aus Bin abgehärtet.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

Jungs mal zurück zu benchmark 

Wieviele ram riegel habt ihr drauf und in welchen slots sitzen sie ?

3770@ stock 
1 riegel .....356 P 

2 riegel ....509 P 

Und jetzt such ich mir noch zwei 

edit :

3 riegel ....381 P


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> @der8auer: So hier nun die Daten vom RAM:
> 
> CML 16GX3m2A 1600C10
> 16GB (2x8GB) 604936 122027775
> ...


 
Ist da noch eine Revisionsnummer zu sehen?

edit: @ Mario: 2 Riegel sollten am besten laufen mit hoher RAM-Frequenz.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

Ich suche halt immer noch woran es liegt und teste was mir einfällt 

Aber das der Unterschied mit nur einen so groß ist hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Ü50 (17. Juni 2013)

Mario ich habe es auch schon mit Vollbestückung versucht. Habe nur vier Bänke.
2X4 ornange 8Gig
4X4 2x ornange 2Xschwarz jeweils 8 Gig.
Hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Keine Steigerung von 8 auf 16 Gig.

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking. (8 Gig) oder habe ich zu viel Whisky


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mein leiden ist jetzt, hier im Zimmer is wärmer als draußen
> ps: der großteil war glaub echt ram, warn 2600 Ghz


 
Hast du die iGPU nicht deaktiviert?

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

ich habs 


Soll ich es dir verraten Roman ???


*HIHI ....3770k@ stock 711 P* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

wow. Schieß los


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

Ganz einfach 

Wenn du dir mal die Ergebnisse im bot anschaust (gerade die niedrigen) siehst du das die alle nicht das Service Pack 1 haben 

Das wars ..

drauf und ich bin schon bei 995


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2013)

Top  Hatte schon die selbe Vermutung und es schon runtergeladen, aber noch nicht getestet. Schau morgen ob es bei mir auch funktioniert.


----------



## Wolli (17. Juni 2013)

gibt es eigentlich irgendeine methode "presets" zu speichern bei den eingaben zum system?
damit man nicht bei jedem bench-ergebniss die systeminformationen erneut eingeben muss


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Top  Hatte schon die selbe Vermutung und es schon runtergeladen, aber noch nicht getestet. Schau morgen ob es bei mir auch funktioniert.


 
Garantiert 

Ich glaube Georg installiert gerade auch schon und testet gleich  (hatte es ihm schon per PN geschrieben )

Vllt solltest du das im startpost hinzufügen


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2013)

Installiere es gerade. Wenn es geholfen hat werde ich es hinzufügen 

edit: Passt. 860 Punkte mit Haswell bei 4,2 GHz!

Füge es dem ersten Beitrag hinzu.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juhuu .......das hatte mir keine Ruhe gelassen.

Der alte Mann ist gar nicht mal so dumm


----------



## Moose83 (18. Juni 2013)

Moose83`s XTU score: 300 marks with a Core i5 3210M

Hab mal meinen Daily Laptop laufen lassen


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juni 2013)

Ja Roman die iGP is aktiv gewesen.
Aber unter vollbestückung gehn natürlich bei ivy keine 2600... leider


----------



## blackbolt (18. Juni 2013)

was ein .....,ich bekomme den xtu nicht mehr von meinem pc deinstalliert???wenn ich auf xtu klicke steht da nur ändern aber nicht deinstallieren???


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist da noch eine Revisionsnummer zu sehen?


 ICh schaue heute abend zuhause nochmal nach und melde mich dann noch mal


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Juni 2013)

Schade das meine 1600er Ares nur 2000Mhz mitmachen :-/

Brezzz schick mir deine Domi's !!


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juni 2013)

Komm und hol sie dir^^

Wenns mal wieder etwas Kühler ist nochmal schauen was geht, bringt igp aus
Etwas?


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2013)

Senkt die Temperatur unter Last etwas


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juni 2013)

Ja und wie?  hab schon mein externen Radi ins wasser geschmissen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> bringt igp aus
> Etwas?


 
Die IGP ist sowieso deaktiviert wenn du eine Grafikkarte verwendest.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Garantiert
> 
> Ich glaube Georg installiert gerade auch schon und testet gleich  (hatte es ihm schon per PN geschrieben )
> 
> Vllt solltest du das im startpost hinzufügen


 
Mario das hier hatte ich gestern nichtmehr gelesen, hatte schon abgeschaltet.
Werde ich nachher installieren, bin noch arbeten.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die IGP ist sowieso deaktiviert wenn du eine Grafikkarte verwendest.


 
die iGPU wird aber trotzdem mit Strom versorgt. Du musst sie im BIOS manuell deaktivieren. Ansonsten würde sie bei ihm im System auch nicht aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juni 2013)

Wird bei euch die CPU auch so über heiss? Bei knappen 100°C werde ich den Teufel tun und den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Juni 2013)

Köpfen und LM drauf!

Mein 3770k kommt mit lukü bei 5ghz und 1,47v nicht über 75-78 Grad

Probiere heute mal 1,55v und 5,1Ghz , glaub aber nicht das er bei diesen Aussentemperaturen durchläuft.

Hab lamen Ram, muss das durch Takt kompensieren


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die IGP ist sowieso deaktiviert wenn du eine Grafikkarte verwendest.


 
Nope, ich nutze sie parralel zu den Grakas


----------



## minicoopers (18. Juni 2013)

@der8auer: So hier mal alles, was auf dem Aufkleber des RAMs steht:

CML 16GX3m2A 1600C10
16GB (2x8GB) 604936 122027775
1600MHz 10-10-10-27 1,5V ver 3.23 Made in Taiwan

Mehr steht nciht auf dem Aufkleber drauf


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. Juni 2013)

Nochmal bissle was an Takt draufgelegt... 1,53v @35Grad Zimmertemperatur 

Aber bei den Rams ist def. bei 2000Mhz schluss kann ich machen was ich will ....


----------



## Moose83 (18. Juni 2013)

Ihr seit doch wahnsinnig 1,5V+ on Air durch den Bench^^


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Ich mache auch einfach mal mit 
blautemple`s XTU score: 768 marks with a Core i5 3570K


----------



## Intel22nm (19. Juni 2013)

Hab´s geschafft mich einzutragen, unter Firefox sah ich nie "My Account", erst mit IE konnte ich mich anmelden (Intel22nm`s XTU score: 714 marks with a Core i7 3770K) und den XTU-Wert verifizieren. Ist zwar (derzeit) ein UC-System, noch dazu mit langzweiligen Komponenten, trotzdem intern Rang 11 !  Wo sind denn hier die ganzen OCer, nur 13 Anmeldungen für diesen Benchmark ?


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2013)

@Intel22nm,
 XTU ist ein neuer bunktebringender Bench. Warte mal ab, wenn die ganzen OCer mal loslegen


----------



## Moose83 (19. Juni 2013)

So siehts aus^^ Sobald der Bench auf allen Plattformen läuft, wird es LN2 Scores ohne Ende geben


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2013)

Werde gleich noch etwas nachlegen


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2013)

Sind aber schon einige gute Ergebnisse hier im Thread  Ich werde demnächst auch wieder benchen wenn die Temperaturen im normalen Bereich sind und ich die Prüfungen hinter mich gebracht habe.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2013)

Sollte eigentlich morgen wieder Dice bekommen und ein wenig nachlegen auch wenn das nur halbe Kraft bedeutet ........nichts ersetzt Ln 2


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2013)

Roman, meine Temps. sind i.O. 26,55°+ unter Wasser. ich bin durchgeprüft sowas brauche ich nicht mehr.
Eine kleine verbesserung. und das bei fast27° Wasser.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2013)

Mario, ich werde gleich mal mein Ergebniss unter Wasser abladen, wennich das ncoh schaffe.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2013)

Unter Wasser oder unter Whisky ? 

Tippe mal auf beides


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juni 2013)

Jo


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2013)

Haha


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Mario, ich werde gleich mal mein Ergebniss unter Wasser abladen, wennich das ncoh schaffe.


 
Mindestens 1074 sollten drin sein oder?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn er das nicht schafft ...drei Tage Whiskyentzug zur Strafe 

Edit: Zwei tage Georg 

Spass beisete 
Top Ergebniss bei dem takt.
Wenn man bedenkt das der vor dir 500mhz meht takt hat und nur 10 P mehr


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2013)

Windows 8 kann ich vorerst zum benchen nicht empfehlen. Ergebnisse liegen bei 4400mhz bei nur knapp 700 punkten.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze auch Windows 8 und habe mehr Punkte 
Kann also nicht nur am Betriebssystem liegen


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2013)

Win 8 ist zu empfehlen für Fire Strike, gibt viel bessere Scores


----------



## StefanStg (20. Juni 2013)

Bei mir kommt immer der Fehler das ich meinen Kühler auswählen muss. Gehe immer auf Wasser aber er nimmt es nicht an

Edit:

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

^^Vllt solltest du mal eintragen welche CPU du nutzt


----------



## StefanStg (20. Juni 2013)

Habe ich ja paar mal gemacht. Jetzt geht es wie komme ich auf die Liste?

Edit: Bin ja schon drauf


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

Da bist du schon drauf


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Themen hier im Forum mit Rankings aktualisiert sich dieses hier selbst. Das ist der Vorteil wenn wir HWBot nutzen


----------



## StefanStg (21. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Themen hier im Forum mit Rankings aktualisiert sich dieses hier selbst. Das ist der Vorteil wenn wir HWBot nutzen


 
Das ist echt klasse. Kann es sein das der Benchmark sehr RAM lastig ist? Wenn ich mir Softys Ergebnis mit 4,5GHz anschaue ist das doch ein großer Unterschied im Vergleich zu meinen Ergebnis.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch Windows 8 und habe mehr Punkte
> Kann also nicht nur am Betriebssystem liegen


 
Dann muss es am zugemüllten Windows liegen XD


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Dann muss es am zugemüllten Windows liegen XD


 Möglich 
Ich muss meien Rechner auch unbedingt nochmal neu installieren. Meine eine SSD ist irgendwie vollgelaufen


----------



## StefanStg (22. Juni 2013)

Was ist eigentlich die maximale Spannung was man einer CPU zumuten kann bzw das sie keinen Schaden bekommt? Hatte jetzt 4,9GHz mit 1,45v anliegen und fühlte mich nicht gerade wohl


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Spannung was man einer CPU zumuten kann bzw das sie keinen Schaden bekommt? Hatte jetzt 4,9GHz mit 1,45v anliegen und fühlte mich nicht gerade wohl



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, bei höheren Spannungen kann es immer mal passieren, dass die CPU abraucht, es kann aber auch längere Zeit gut gehen.

Fakt ist aber, dass die CPU jedesmal ein bisschen "beschädigt" wird, Stichwort Elektromigration, wobei die Spannung eine viel höhere Auswirkung hat als die Temperatur. 1,5 Volt bei 40°C ist also erheblich schädlicher für die CPU als 1,2 Volt und 90°C (v.a. auf Dauer).


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Spannung was man einer CPU zumuten kann bzw das sie keinen Schaden bekommt? Hatte jetzt 4,9GHz mit 1,45v anliegen und fühlte mich nicht gerade wohl


 
Unter Luft hab ich da auch Bauchschmerzen, unter Wasser denke weniger schlimm. Bei LN2 simma sogar bis 1,9V gegangen.
Hab gestern auch mal zu testzwecken 4,6GHZ und 1,45V gehabt - CPU wurde über 100°C heiss (zum mindest haben das XTU und coretemp gesagt). für 24/7 würde ich nicht mehr als 1.35V drauf packen.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Juni 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Unter Luft hab ich da auch Bauchschmerzen, unter Wasser denke weniger schlimm. Bei LN2 simma sogar bis 1,9V gegangen.
> Hab gestern auch mal zu testzwecken 4,6GHZ und 1,45V gehabt - CPU wurde über 100°C heiss (zum mindest haben das XTU und coretemp gesagt). für 24/7 würde ich nicht mehr als 1.35V drauf packen.


 
Dann habe ich ja Glück mit meiner Wasserkühlung. Mal schauen ob ich sich die 5GHz schaffe temp waren gut 85 Grad. Für 24/7 habe ich 4,5GHz mit 1,2v laufen


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2013)

So ....so langsam wird mir der bench Sympatischer ....1073P


Im vergleich zu Takt und Ergebniss kann ich zufrieden sein denn beim takt ist noch Luft nach oben 

XTU overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2013)

Mario, ich konnte mich auch verbessern. 1199P


----------



## StefanStg (23. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> So ....so langsam wird mir der bench Sympatischer ....1073P
> 
> 
> Im vergleich zu Takt und Ergebniss kann ich zufrieden sein denn beim takt ist noch Luft nach oben
> ...


 
Wenn ich das so mit meinen Ergebnis vergleiche ist das doch einiges. Die 100MHz werden aber kaum was ausmachen oder? Wie weit hast du dein RAM übertaktet?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2013)

Der läuft auf 2400 cl 9-12-11

Ich hatte mit 100mhz weniger schon 1060P


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mal umbauen auf meinen 3770K mal sehen wo ich damit lande.
Mein 4770K scheint ein Krüppel zu sein


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juni 2013)

Endlich habe ich auch die 9xx Marke geknackt  
Was 200MHz RAM Takt ausmachen


----------



## Ü50 (23. Juni 2013)

Mario, ich musste schon meine SS nutzen um dich knapp zu schlagen 1P unterschied


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal einen Punkt zugelegt um mit dir gleichauf zu sein Georg


----------



## Ü50 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich warte auf meine neue Rams, dann kann ich mich wehren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab es mal kurz mit meinem Nehalem ausgetestet:

Ich darf nicht Übertakten (kein Problem)
Ich darf nicht Benchen (warum sollte man irgendwen da ausschließen?)
Der Stabilitätstest ist laut Task-Manager Linpack und nicht Prime95 (Als LinX in der Regel anspruchsvoller als Prime, aber eben nicht Prime)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

Linpack haut noch mehr rein als Prime, oder?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Juni 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf meine neue Rams, dann kann ich mich wehren.




Wahrscheinlich nicht wenn wir und das Kid teilen


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht wenn wir und das Kid teilen



Was jetzt zu mir unterwegs ist, kann ich nichtmehr teilen. Sind nur 8Gig.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2013)

egal 


Hab dich überholt  ........


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2013)

Habe ich schon gesehen.


----------



## ExaPaw (27. Juni 2013)

Das Trum will sich bei mir nicht installieren lassen. "Attempted to install on an unsupported system.". Ich hab 'nen Q6600 auf einem ASUS P5B Deluxe. Gibt es da vielleicht Inkompatibilitäten, da mein System schon etwas älter ist?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2013)

Aktuell werden nur Ivy Bridge und Haswell CPUs unterstüzt. Soll sich aber in der nächsten Version ändern.


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weis, nur für 3770 und 4770 CPU,s
demnächst auch für 2600 usw.
Dein Sys wird zu alt sein.


----------



## Intel22nm (1. Juli 2013)

Rang 10 ! 

So, etwas an der Taktschraube gedreht, bevor ich den alten Kupfer-Kühler wieder einbaue noch ein Test mit der Zwischenlösung Alpenföhn Panorama, die Taktraten ab 4,7 GHz kriege ich damit unter Luft leider nicht stabil.

Die 2x 4GB Kingston HyperX LoVo habe ich zum Test des RAM-Faktors übertaktet, Hyperthreading off, Cinebench liefert in dieser Konstellation 7.45 bzw. 9.06.

4,6 Ghz/DDR3-1333: 854 Punkte - nur ein Test
4,5 GHz/DDR3-1600: 894 Punkte
4,5 GHz/DDR3-*2133*: *929* Punkte (Link) - 4 Kerne, Spitzenverbrauch 145,5 Watt
4,5 GHz/DDR3-2133: 904 Punkte - Hyperthreading eingeschaltet > 8 virt. Kerne, Spitzenverbrauch 155,2 Watt also 10 Watt mehr trotz schlechterem Ergebnis

P.S. Ohne viel Aufwand für Spannungsoptimierung, hatte im Gedächtnis noch ein paar VCore-Werte, die funktioniert hatten, BIOS für diese Ergebnisse war das ältere F18 im UD3H, mit Multipilkator 47/48 hatte ich Verbrauchswerte um die 175 Watt, leider nicht stabil, Temperaturwerte waren da bereits grenzwertig. Verbrauchswerte ohne Grafikkarte, nur Board, CPU, 2x RAM, 1 HDD, 3 Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## der8auer (1. Juli 2013)

sehr interessante Ergebnisse! Vor allem bzgl. HT. Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bagui (4. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Tool. Nur ich kann auch noch nicht das Benchmarking nutzen wegen Sandy Bridge, aber vielleicht kommts ja wieder. 
Vielleicht finde ich bald mal wieder Zeit für Benchmarks


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm ...mal mein eigenes Ergebniss getoppt aber im Bot funzt die Berechnung nicht


----------



## Onkel Lutz (7. Juli 2013)

Ist noch ausbaufähig:
866


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2013)

*Achtung:*

HWBot veranstaltet zusammen mit Intel einen XTU Wettbewerb: Intel® XTU Overclocking Challenge @ HWBOT

Unter anderem werden 2 x i5-4670K, ein Core i7 4770K basierendes iBuyPower Revolt sowie ein Razer Edge verlost.

Desktop CPU-Ranking: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
Mobile CPU-Ranking: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Erlaubt sind alle unterstützten CPUs. Zum hochladen der Ergebnisse bei dem passenden Ranking rechts oben auf "Submit Score" klicken.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2013)

Klingt  nicht schlecht, nur haben die die "nur" mit Luft oder Wasser kühlen wahrscheinlich eh keine Chance, da Ihr mit LN2 keine temp Probleme haben werdet


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2013)

2 x i5-4670K werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2013)

Mitmachen kann ich mir dank Sandy ja leider abschminken. Wäre bestimmt lustig gewesen (Vgl. mit Haswell), aber naja.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> 2 x i5-4670K werden unter allen Teilnehmern verlost


 Achso, dachte je besser das Ergebnis, desto größer die Chance die Preise zu gewinnen.
Wenn das so ist, wird natürlich mitgemacht


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

Ich brauche zwar keinen Hasfail i5-4670K  Aber ich  mache natürlich auch mit


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich brauche zwar keinen Hasfail i5-4670K  Aber ich  mache natürlich auch mit


 Naja, benötigst Du wirklich deinen i7?


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Naja, benötigst Du wirklich deinen i7?



Ja. Office startet mit dem i7 einfach schneller


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Office startet mit dem i7 einfach schneller


 Ok, da kann ich dir zustimmen. M$ Office nutz HT wirklich voll aus


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man genau dann die Chance darauf hat einen Haswell zu gewinnen, wenn man schon mindestens einen IvyBridge hat? Also quasi niemand sich wirklich über den Prozzi freuen wird sondern nur auf das Geld was er wert ist?


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2013)

Ja so könnte man das sagen


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2013)

@ Olstyle 

Sry wahrscheinlich haben die meisten der Teilnehmer schon mehrere Ivys oder Haswels und ich glaube das letzte worum es denen (mich eingeschlossen) geht ist das Geld was der Haswell wert ist 
Das ist ein Hw Bot Wettkampf und der mögliche Gewinn ist nebensache 

Oder glaubst du das es einen Formel 1 Piloten auch um das Preisgeld geht


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

Kann mal kurz wer die billigste Variante raussuchen mit der man teilnehmen kann? Vielleicht besorg ich mir ja so eine Gurke für einen Run .

Ich finde halt HW Preise sollten halbwegs nutzbar sein. Die ganzen Gigabyte und MSI Wettbewerbe wo man zum Teil ein bestimmtes Mobo/eine bestimmte Graka  haben musste und dann genau das wieder gewinnen konnte fand ich auch absurd.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2013)

Bei uns in den CIP-Pools in der Uni stehen nur Systeme mit i5-3470, bloß werde ich das XTU ja dank erforderlichem Administratorbefehl kaum nutzen können. Was wohl mein Prof. für ein Gesicht machen würde, wenn ich ihn darum bitten würde, dass er mich kurz in seinem Account einen Benchmark laufen lässt. Oder ich mache ein blankes Windows auf meinen USB 3.0 Stick, boote damit hoch (wenn ich Zugriff aufs BIOS haben sollte) und benche so. Ob ich damit wohl meine Exmatrikulation riskiere?


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2013)

naja ...da ich mal annehme das die meisten Teilnehmer eh Bencher sein werden sind das genau die die sich über jede weitere CPU freuen 

edit: sehe gerade das mir zwar immer noch meine Points fehlen  aber dafür ist zu diesem Thema ein interressanter schriftzug in meiner Sig seit heute drin


----------



## DrDave (8. Juli 2013)

Lohnt es denn jetzt HT auszuschalten, um mehr Punkte zu bekommen?


----------



## der8auer (8. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann mal kurz wer die billigste Variante raussuchen mit der man teilnehmen kann? Vielleicht besorg ich mir ja so eine Gurke für einen Run .
> 
> Ich finde halt HW Preise sollten halbwegs nutzbar sein. Die ganzen Gigabyte und MSI Wettbewerbe wo man zum Teil ein bestimmtes Mobo/eine bestimmte Graka  haben musste und dann genau das wieder gewinnen konnte fand ich auch absurd.


 
http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-3330-bx80637i53330-a822011.html


Das wäre die günstigste CPU

bzw für 1150:

http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4430-bx80646i54430-a931007.html


----------



## Intel22nm (9. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Achtung:*
> 
> HWBot veranstaltet zusammen mit Intel einen XTU Wettbewerb: Intel® XTU Overclocking Challenge @ HWBOT
> 
> ...


 
Rang 1.  Als erster und einziger Teilnehmer kein Wunder.  Dieses Mal dürfte ihr alle gerne fernbleiben, erhöht meine Verlosungschancen. 

So, nun schalte ich wieder 1 GHz runter.


----------



## der8auer (10. Juli 2013)

Gegen Andre Yang anzukommen ist fast unmöglich. Aber ich werde auch ein Ergebnis hochladen. Vielleicht reichts ja für eine CPU


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2013)

Hehe, habe mich auch mal beteiligt. CIP-Pool sei Dank.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte es net ertragen das Softy vor mir ist


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2013)

Keine Sorge, ich lasse es erst mal bei dem Ergebnis. Mir ist jetzt noch ganz schlecht, weil ich meinen RAM mit 1,8 Volt auf 2400 MHz geprügelt habe


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juli 2013)

ach, selbst 2600 gehn unter 1,65


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich konnte es net ertragen das Softy vor mir ist



Ich konnte es doch nicht sein lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich konnte es doch nicht sein lassen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
so du bist am zug


----------



## minicoopers (12. Juli 2013)

Habe nun auch ncohmal etwas nachgelegt 
Die 5GHz unter Luft sind fast geschafft


----------



## der8auer (13. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöner Wettkampf hier


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Wettkampf hier


 
Jo, ich wollte heute noch bischen rausholen. War aber zu faul die Bench-SSD ran zu hängen,
hab dadurch fast mein alltags-Windows geschrottet


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Wettkampf hier


Ja, macht immer viel Spaß   auch wenn man mit seiner Luftkühlung schnell an seine Grenzen kommt 
Hat Du ne Idee, warum mein Rechner nicht starten will, wenn ich dem RAM scheinbar etwas zuviel Spannung gebe, alsso bei 2666MHZ anstelle von 1,65V 1,7V


----------



## StefanStg (14. Juli 2013)

Ich mische mich einfach mal bei euch mit dazu. Morgen lasse ich ihn nochmal durchlaufen da geht nochwas


----------



## minicoopers (16. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile Informationen wann auch andere CPus unterstützt werden? Also wann ein Update kommt?


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Juli 2013)

4,9/4,6Ghz Cpu/Ring.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie mein Traumwagen  911


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Achtung:*
> 
> HWBot veranstaltet zusammen mit Intel einen XTU Wettbewerb: Intel® XTU Overclocking Challenge @ HWBOT
> 
> ...


 
ich zitiere mich noch mal selbst 

@ 45thFuchs : Lade dort am besten auch noch deine 911 Punkte hoch  Hast die Chance eine CPU zu gewinnen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Juli 2013)

Wär zu krass ,dann kann ich diese Köpfen und Schrotten ohne mir sorgen zu machen das ich geköpft werde 
Ich schreibe mich nachher ein ,probier aber noch mit 4,9Ring und mit 5,0 wenns mit Vccin dann doch klappt .

Edit: 920Score 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der wahl des HwBot Teams finde ich nur PCGAMES aber nicht PCGH ,ist das richtig so?


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2013)

Such nach PC Games Hardware


----------



## ralle_h (22. Juli 2013)

Mal nen mittelguten 4670k den ich grad drin habe durchgejagt. 

4,7 Ghz schafft er noch mit 1,33V rockstable, ist für Haswell nicht schlecht, aber darüber wird die Skalierung leider Grotte.

Leider mag er keine Ring Voltage über 4200, sonst wär ich noch auf 1100 Punkte gekommen. Ram hab ich auch nix besonderes hier.

Muss ich wohl den Zauber 4770k nochmal kurz einbauen morgen


----------



## ralle_h (23. Juli 2013)

Also Ring Ratio ist King. Je höher, desto mehr Punkt (bei selbem Takt).

Nach dem Reboot hat man die höchsten Punkte, je mehr Windows Prozesse man killt desto höher sind die Punkte.

Also vermutlich hat man mit nem Win7 ohne AERO und mit minimalsten Prozessen die meisten Punkte. Gibt ja so spezielle Bencher Versionen usw, oder? Das müsste der8auer besser wissen


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Juli 2013)

Habe das PCGH Team gefunden .Jetzt kommen aber erstmal Gamebenches die kommende zeit ,nach PCGH Parcours und bei 4,3 GHz.
Sollte jeder I5 können und es sollte reproduzierbar sein 
Bei Hwbot muss ich vieles leider neu Benchen weil die Screenshots inkomplett sind, also lasse ich mit etwas Zeit.


----------



## Bagui (23. Juli 2013)

Gibts schon Infos wann Sandy Bridge "wieder" mitmischen kann/darf?


----------



## ralle_h (23. Juli 2013)

Irgendwas scheint auch noch verbuggt, bin 2x in der Liste gelandet, mit dem selben Ergebnis:

ralle_h`s XTU score: 1199 marks with a Core i7 4770K
ralle_h`s XTU score: 1199 marks with a Core i7 4770K


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

^^Wie kommst du darauf ? 

Du bist doch nur einmal drin
XTU overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## ralle_h (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, in der Tabelle 1x, im System 2x (siehe Links oben).

In der Tabelle ist aber das Ergebnis ohne Punkte drin ^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2013)

meinst du das ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann einmal dein Globaler Platz ( XTU rangliste unabhängig davon welche CPU verwendet wird)
Und das andere ist dein Ranglistenplatz beim XTU in verbindung mit 4770k


----------



## ralle_h (24. Juli 2013)

Nein, guck doch bei meinem Beitrag #225 oben ^^

Das selbe Ergebnis ist 2x in der HWBot Datenbank, als ID 2406090 und ID 2406091

In der Tabelle in diesem Thread ist die ID 2406091 ausgenommen. Für das Ergebnis hab ich aber keine Punkte bekommen, da ich schon ein besseres/gleiches Ergebnis hatte (ID 2406090) 

Ist nicht so wichtig, aber halt ein Bug 

/edit: Nachdem ich das 2406091 editiert und zurückgezogen habe, ist nun das richtige drin in der Tabelle.


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2013)

Das passiert normalerweise nur wenn das gleiche Ergebnis zwei mal hochgeladen wird.

Habe das ohne Punkte mal entfernt


----------



## ajay23 (9. August 2013)

hallo! und zwar kann ich die aktuellste versuion des intel xtu nicht installieren, kommt immer ein fehler zum schluss!
cpu ist 3770k
mb ist msi z77 mpower

eine ältere version läuft, allerdings werden die taktraten nicht übernommen und ein benchmark ist auch nicht dabei!
wäre echt super wenn wer helfen kann, denn bei anderen z77 mpower soll es laufen!

edit: unter windows 8 gehts, nur unter windows 7 nicht....wenn doch nochmal wer rein schaut! warum unter windows 7 nicht?


----------



## minicoopers (11. August 2013)

Was kommt denn für ein fehler?
Fehlt dir vielleicht die passende .NET Framework version?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. August 2013)

Mich würde auch wundernehmen ob die Sandy wieder supportet werden oder ob das gestriechen bleibet


----------



## beren2707 (13. August 2013)

Vlt. performen sie ja zu nahe an Ivy... Oder man will zum Aufrüsten motivieren. Schimpft mich, aber ich habe einige Sekunden darüber nachgedacht, einen Haswell zu besorgen, damit ich das Programm auch mal gescheit testen kann. Zum Glück konnte ich irgendwie Admin-Befehle im CIP-Pool ausführen und mit einem der dortigen Rechner benchen, sonst hätt ich jetzt schon (unnötigerweise) nen 4770K drinstecken. Wobei, dann hätt' ich wenigstens mal wieder was zum Basteln gehabt...


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. August 2013)

Ja das könnte schon sein aber in einer ältern Version wurde die noch unterstützt. Nur für einen Bench werd ich nicht gleich aufrüsten. Das nächste wird wohl die Graka sein die drankommt


----------



## der8auer (13. August 2013)

Im September kommt das Update für Ivy-E. Ab dann werden auch Sandy und ältere CPUs wieder unterstützt.


----------



## Vily (14. August 2013)

Erst im September?


----------



## der8auer (14. August 2013)

Sind doch nur noch 2 Wochen


----------



## Intel22nm (19. August 2013)

News von HWBOT vom 18.08.2013:
Breaking! Windows 8 Benchmark Records No Longer Accepted At HWBOT - Benchmark Result Veracity Compromised

Hat das Auswirkungen auf die interne Team Rangliste, werden Ergebnisse mit Windows8 nun ungültig ?

Ich hatte Win7 verwendet.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Hmmm, bin da auch sehr beschränkt in meiner Auswahl, mir steht ja anscheinend nicht mal der Benchmark zur Verfügung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (20. August 2013)

Willkommen beim "veralteten" Sandy-Lager. Irgendwie muss uns Intel ja zum Aufrüsten verleiten, wenn schon die Mehrleistung nicht passt. Es wird aber, wie Roman sagte, bald wieder möglich sein auch mit unseren alten Schleudern zu benchen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Ja und das geile ist, unten am so toll OC-baren i3 mit B75-Board hab ich alles 
Verstehe wer will, aber warten wir das Update ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (20. August 2013)

Die neue Version mit Sandy-Support ist verfügbar 

Extreme Tuning Utility v4.2 Released - Introducing AppTune, Support for Sandy Bridge(-E), and WinBlue Update


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Aber wo gibs den Downloadlink 

Bei Intel nicht 

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=Intel XTU


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. August 2013)

Hier, aber nur temporär.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. August 2013)

Sehr schön 

Das sieht besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. August 2013)

Ein neuer Rekord für PCGH!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf HWbot Validiert .

Wenn ,dann richtig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich staube mal weiter die Hwbot liste ab


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. August 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig das weiterhin die 1155 Sandys nicht unterstütz werden?


----------



## der8auer (21. August 2013)

Doch bei der neuen Version muss es funktionieren.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. August 2013)

Stimmt kann ich bestätigen es funzt. Kleine Frage noch nebenbei: Ist es vom Board abhängig welche Parameter ich alle ändern kann?


----------



## der8auer (21. August 2013)

Jup und der BIOS version


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Und es hört nicht auf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

So, Freunde der schnellen CPU's. Hier mal ein  Update  mit frisch geköpfter CPU  und neuem RAM ,  das ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte :

Softy`s XTU score: 1057 marks with a Core i7 3770K

Vor dem Köpfen war bei knapp 5GHz (und 1,45 Volt Spannung) und Temperaturen von über 100°C Schicht im Schacht. Jetzt kann ich bei 5,1 GHz *1,55* Volt geben und die Temperaturen erreichen gerade mal ~85°C. Und ich musste noch nicht mal (so wie früher) die Balkontür aufmachen


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Hwbot Profil fertig  Schade das manche Benches unter W8 nicht laufen.


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2013)

Win8 ist auf HWBot verboten. Die Ergebnisse mit Win8 müssen leider alle wieder raus.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

-.- hab kein 7 mehr,das hat meine Frau jetzt.Wieso verboten?
Ich seh da auch kein 8 Verbot in General rules?


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> -.- hab kein 7 mehr,das hat meine Frau jetzt.Wieso verboten?
> Ich seh da auch kein 8 Verbot in General rules?


 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...und-bei-windows-8-basierenden-programmen.html


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Ich habe ein H87 Board und keinen BLCK teiler  common,nicht alles von vorn 

Hier meine OC Optionen in Windows(auch im UEFI)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2013)

Bei Interesse, Win7 Pro gibts grad mal wieder günstig. 

Edit: Gibts eigtl. eine kleine Anleitung, mit welchen Einstellungen man möglichst viele Punkte im Bench rausholt, z. B. mit/ohne HT, hoher RAM-Takt/niedrige Latenzen etc. ?


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Brauch ich nicht mehr,da fressen die Social Networks meiner Frau live Performance,in Massen .(-8,5% )
Und da ich einfach keinen BLCK Teiler habe spricht nichts gegen mich  Nen Ram teiler habe ich auch nicht.
Vorhanden sind nur CPU/Cache Teiler,sonst nichts auf H87ern (Asrock H87 pro4)

...Da war ich gerade froh einen Krieg um die PC Herrschaft beendet zu haben


----------



## Softy (22. August 2013)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe ein H87 Board und keinen BLCK teiler  common,nicht alles von vorn


 
Ich kann  mich ja täuschen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie für Dich eine Ausnahme machen


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Naja ,die wahrheit gewinnt.
Lass die Analysten und OCér mal nachschaun ob ich Lüge denk ich mir nur ,ist besser für alle.
Ist halt wieder etwas neues,genau wie W8.
Auf jeden fall bin ich nicht betroffen weil ich den BLCK nicht ändern kann 
UEFI Version steht übrigens überall dabei , 1.6 (Cache Teiler zum Core Teiler addiert ,davor gab es nur den Core Teiler)


----------



## der8auer (22. August 2013)

Die Windows 8 Regeln gilt für alle Nutzer. Egal welcher Chipsatz/Prozessor.

Mit gewissen Intel-Tools lässt isch auch bei H-Chipsätzen der BCLK ändern. Die sind zwar nicht öffentlich zugänglich, aber ich kenne einige Overclocker, die diese Tools verwenden und deshalb bleibt es eine generelle Regelung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Die hätt ich dann gern als Ersatz  damit ich in 7 den BLCK mitnehmen kann.
Mit XTU geht es BTW nicht über 100Mhz ,nur runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2013)

Probier doch mal aus, vielleicht bist du dann langsamer in den Benchmarks.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Werde ich nachher auch Garantiert 
Bis heute Nacht


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. August 2013)

Du kannst ja auch ein Win 7 ohne Lizenzschlüssel installieren. Ist ja kein Problem und für Benches sollte es ja wohl ausreichen


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. August 2013)

Da ich mit einer Italienerin verheiratet bin glaube ich nicht das mich das Zeitproblem bei Benchmarks was Juckt. Dann sind die Results halt Inoffiziell ,egal.
Kein bock das Teil durch Electromigration zu Killen auf dauer .

Edit ,kanns auch nicht lassen aus Langeweile :S
Dann mal los 1 Parcours mit W7 .


----------



## BlackNeo (24. August 2013)

Heyho, ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich hatte vor dem CMOS reset von meinem Board die CPU per XTU ganz normal auf 4,3 Ghz mit 1,150V übertaktet. Jetzt nach dem CMOS reset (wegen USB-Problemen) stell ich den Active Core Count bei 4 Cores auf x43, stell die Spannung ein und starte den Stresstest, aber die CPU taktet nur bis 4,09 Ghz hoch, der Multi geht laut CPU-Z auch nur bis 41 hoch.

Was läuft da falsch? Energieeinstellungen hab ich schon aufs max. gedreht, also Strom darf der ziehen ohne Ende.


----------



## Intel22nm (24. August 2013)

Im BIOS gibt es (bei mir) eine Option, dass die Temperaturüberwachung heruntertakten darf. Das wird bei dir wohl ähnlich der Fall sein.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. August 2013)

Die Temperaturüberwachung hab ich auf 75 Grad gestellt, unter Last hat die CPU aber grade mal ~61 Grad.


----------



## facehugger (27. August 2013)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die XTU-Einstellungen so zu speichern, das sie beim Windows-Start gleich geladen werden?

Gruß


----------



## Almdudler2604 (19. September 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die XTU-Einstellungen so zu speichern, das sie beim Windows-Start gleich geladen werden?
> 
> Gruß


 
Naja im ersten post steht ja: "
Dabei erlaubt das Tool benutzerfreundlich sämtliche Einstellungen im Windows vorzunehmen angefangen bei Spannungen wie vCore, IMC, RAM-Spannung, RAM-Takt, CPU-Takt, RAM-Timings und viele mehr. Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Anwendungen schreibt XTU die Einstellungen allerdings gleich ins BIOS." 

von daher müsste der pc mit diesen einstellungen starten.
Bei mir kann ich leider keine einstellungen vornehmen dank xeon cpu.

btw. hab meine cpu mal mit xtu getestet:
Almi`s XTU score: 704 marks with a Xeon E3-1230


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hubraum statt Spoiler


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2013)

Keine Sorge den ersten Platz hol ich mir am Wochenende wieder


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

^^nichts anderes erwarte ich 

Aber mal schauen was damit noch so geht


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2013)

4800 MHz unter Wasser kann sich aber sehen lassen. Batch und Spannung dafür?


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

1,5v

Costa Rica 3330A936


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2013)

naja ...unter dice ist er nicht so der Brüller 

1597  bei 5,1ghz

vllt sollte ich mal über einen neuen Pot nachdenken


----------



## tehrob (7. Oktober 2013)

bei mir fehlt der benchmark button ?!!?

http://abload.de/img/xtu77jc8.jpg

version hab ich 4.1 drauf.

oder muss ich noch was einstellen dafür ?


mfg rob


----------



## .DeluXer (7. Oktober 2013)

Kann dir die Frage zwar nicht beantworten , aber probier doch einfach mal die 4.2er Version:

Extreme Tuning Utility v4.2 Released - Introducing AppTune, Support for Sandy Bridge(-E), and WinBlue Update


----------



## tehrob (7. Oktober 2013)

nun hab ich benchmark, aber es kommt ein fehler,

http://abload.de/img/xtu1b0kry.jpg

als admin ausführen geht nicht auszuwählen, und was anderes wüsst ich auch nicht.

hab cpu übertaktet , aber das sollte ja nicht daran liegen ?!


mfg rob


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Kommt der Fehler während des Benchmarks, oder schon vor dem Start? Hast Du bereits übertaktet?


----------



## .DeluXer (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das zusammenhängen soll:


> and the fix is to connect to the internet and run updates. Hence my disbelief that to bench I have to fist install a LAN driver and install an updated Malicious Software Removal Tool


Also bei einigen gings erst wenn man Windows Updates macht , er mit dem Internet verbunden ist und das Malware Tool von Windows installiert. Kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären , hat aber anscheinend bei einigen geklappt.

und hier: 


> hooked up the PC to the internet (Windows updates DISABLED),network detected, selected public network and started XTU, it took quite some time before the screen appeared, it popped up and it worked



hab auch gelesen , dass wenn andere Benchmark Tools laufen es nicht funktioniert , also vielleicht mal AIDA beenden und schaun.


----------



## tehrob (7. Oktober 2013)

ok eben getestet fehler ist noch immer da. 

mfg rob


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2013)

Hatte gestern auch das Prob ....inzwischen nicht mehr 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2013)

Kleine CPU und nice score 

[hwbot=279585]submission[/hwbot]

Upps ...sry doppelpost


----------



## resend (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

angenommen ich mit dem Tool jetzt Vcore (CPU Spannung) und Takt im 1. Profil erhöht (also OC zum zocken) -und- im 2. Profil andere, niedrigere Werte (Desktopbetrieb).

Wenn ich jetzt zocken will und Profil 1. OC auswähle, damit ich mehr power habe, muss ich dann jedes mal den PC neustarten, oder wird alles ohne Probleme übernommen?


----------



## resend (4. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, kann keiner beantworten ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Dezember 2013)

Wird direkt übernommen, Neustart nicht nötig.


----------



## resend (4. Dezember 2013)

Das ging aber flott danke


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Dezember 2013)

Besser spät als nie.


----------



## TheGamerHD (9. November 2014)

Hey,
wenn ich ein Profil importieren möchte steht da immer Error, von wegen irgendwas mit Optionen Falsch 
"This systeam does not Support importing profiles because certain controls required to Permit overclocking are inaccessible."
Kannst du mit das vielleicht helfen was ich jetzt machen muss, ich kann dämlich sonst nicht meine CPU übertackten da die 
Funktion/Balken im Standard Profil von mir Grau ist, das heißt nicht verstellbar!
Ich hoffe wirklich das es mit deiner Hilfe Klappt.

Mfg TheGamerHD


----------



## minicoopers (9. November 2014)

Welche CPU und welches Board hast Du denn?


----------



## TheGamerHD (9. November 2014)

Ich habe Intel Core i5 3210M
Und mein Mainboard ist VAIO
ich füge Bilder an 

Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## minicoopers (9. November 2014)

Wo hast du denn das Profil her, was du einspielen willst?
Steht da in der beschreibung, dein Board? Denn wenn die Hardware unterschiedlich ist, könnte es schwer werden. Bei deinem Fall ist es eh etwas schwerer mit OC Profilen, da es ein Notebook ist 

Welche Version vom XTU hast du installiert?


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

Zitat aus dem Startpost:


> Es unterstützt CPUs ab der 2. Core-Generation in Verbindung mit Chipsätzen, welche Overclocking offiziell unterstützen


Da fällt dein Laptop nicht darunter.


----------



## TheGamerHD (9. November 2014)

Ich habe die Neuste XTU Version installiert.
Das Profile würde ich wenn man in XTU auf Benchmark Test klickt, dann auf teilen, Analyse und dann da das eines anderen auswählen
und downloaden.
Aber sogar wenn ich nur in XTU auf Profile und dann auf Importieren klicke kommt die Fehler Meldung.
Also ist mein Problem nur das importieren und mein Standard Profil kann ich nicht tuner, da ist alles bis auf die 2 schiebe Regler der 2 Zeile grau.

Ich kann halt einfach nicht importieren das ist mein Problem mit dem Profil hat das nichts zu tun das ich dann haben würde wollen


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

Du hast keinen X- oder Z-Chipsatz und darfst daher nach Intel-Logik nicht übertakten. "Nur" das ist dein Problem.


----------



## TheGamerHD (10. November 2014)

ok
danke, ist aber iwie *******


----------



## Helveticus (15. November 2014)

Ich probiere jetzt auch mal das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility aus um zu undervolten.

Muss das dauernd laufen oder genügt es wenn ich die Werte einmal setze und dann das Program beende?

Falls es dauernd laufen muss, wie kriege ich das in den Autostart? Wenn  ich auf "Settings" klicke dann stürtzt das Programm mit der Meldung  "PerfTune funktioniert nicht mehr" ab.

Weiss jemand wieso dieser Fehler kommt?

Ach ja, ich habe Windows 8.1 und ein Lenovo Thinkpad T440s.


Edit: Ich habe nun die optimalen Werte gefunden. Ich habe dann auf  "Apply" geklickt und als Profil gespeichert. Wenn ich das Notebook aber  neu starte, sind wieder die alten Werte drin. Anscheinend lädt er immer  das default Profil.

Wie kann ich meine Werte beim Systemstart automatisch laden?


----------

